# DC Area and up to 3 hours away



## ptlohmysoul (Mar 24, 2016)

Williamsburg, VA, Hershey, Pa, and Gordonsville, VA are all possibilities.  Looking for only 2 nights 4/7  and 4/8/16 (Thurs. and Fri.) for 8 people.  Please let me know if you have anything available and how much it will cost.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 24, 2016)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Williamsburg, VA, Hershey, Pa, and Gordonsville, VA are all possibilities.  Looking for only 2 nights 4/8-4/9/16 (Thurs. and Fri.) for 8 people.  Please let me know if you have anything available and how much it will cost.


Will Shawnee on the delaware work?  Two bdrm

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Mar 24, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> Will Shawnee on the delaware work?  Two bdrm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the reply, but that's too far away.  (4 1/2 hours away from slightly south of DC).


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 24, 2016)

Wyndham national harber is available

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Mar 24, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> Wyndham national harber is available
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Sent you a pm with questions.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Mar 25, 2016)

I edited the first post to correct the dates for the Thurs. and Friday to be the nights of both 4/7 and 4/8/16 (checking out on 4/9/16).


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Mar 28, 2016)

Yet another change.  Now planning on going to Williamsburg, VA late Tues. night 4/5, staying 4/6 and 4/7, checking out 4/8 (so 3 nights starting Tues, checking out Friday).


----------



## mgandrews (Mar 28, 2016)

*williamsburg*

Sent you a private message.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Mar 28, 2016)

CLOSED.  


Can anyone advise how I can change the title to reflect this thread is closed?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 29, 2016)

It is always much easier when plans involve Williamsburg, Branson, or Orlando.  Massanutten is pretty good too but only for full week stays.


----------

